# عيادة اختصاصي العيون .



## وسام حاج (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم:
من أهم أجهزة العيادة العينية:
1- جهاز المصباح الشقي slit lamp و يكون مرفقا بمقياس ضغط العين applanation tonometer
2- جهاز الليزر العيني ophthalmic laser
3- قياس قوة العدسة lensmeter
4- جهاز اسقاط لقياس القدرة البصرية projector
5- جهاز منظار قعر العين المباشر direct
6- جهاز منظار قعر العين الغير مباشر Indirect
7- علبة العدسات
8- قياس الساحة البصرية
أملك حالياً ملف عن المصباح الشقي و الليزر العيني
نرجو ممن يملك معلومات عن باقي الأجهزة و خاصة الساحة البصرية المساعدة
و شكراً


----------



## Biomedical (21 مارس 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي العزيز وسام ،

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة وجزاك الله خيرا في الدنيا والآخره .

بالإذن منك طبعا ، أحببت أن أضيف الملفات المحدثة لنفس الأجهزة في مشاركتك أعلاه (ومن نفس المصدر Ecri) ، حيث أنها تحتوي على معلومات إضافيه ومنقحه .

أشكرك مرة أخرى على اختيارك للموضوع ، ووفقك الله .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## eng_mohand (21 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مارس 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

يفتقر القسم في مجال تخصص اجهزة طب العيون .

اصبت الهدف اخ وسام حاج

ونشيد بدور الأخ Biomedicalعلى اضافته .

جزاكما الله خير واحسان .

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (25 مارس 2007)

الاخ العزيز
جهد مشكور
جهاز اللانسوميتر هو لقياس قوة عدسة النظارات الطبيه
اما جهاز (autorefractometer)فهو لقياس قوة عدسة العين
بالنسبه لجهاز الساحه البصريه اظنك تقصد جهاز قياس ميدان النظر وهو لفحص امكانية الرؤسه قي الاطراف والتي تقل عند المصابين بالماء الازرق(ارتفاغ ضغط العين)


----------



## msh2004 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز Biomedical
من اين احصل علي نسخة من السي دي الخاص ب ECRI الجديدة مع العلم ان معي نسخة 2004

شكرا


----------



## tigersking007 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخ وسام بجد الموضوع جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## امجدالعراقي (21 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهند المهداوي (23 فبراير 2008)

*LENSE meter*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخاوني الاعزاء بالنسبة لجهاز الــ(LENSE meter) يسخدم لغرض قياس قوة عدسة النظارات وليس قوة عدسة العين حيث يعتبر من الاجهزة الخاصة بمحلات بيع النظارات على وجه الخصوص ويستخدمها فاحص البصر عندما يحتاج الى معرفة قوة عدسة النظارات لاحد المراجعين اما بالنسبة لجهاز(autorefractometer)فهو لقياس قوة عدسة العين ولكن توجد فيع نسبة خطاء لذا فيجب على فاحص البصر الجيد والخلص في اداء عمله ان يحاول التخلص من نسبة الخطاء هذه عن طريق اعادة فحص المراجع بواسطة لوحة الفحص التي لاغنى عنها ابدا.
مع الحب


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
هناك اجهزه اخرى لا يستغني عنها اي طبيب عيون او فاحص بصر ومنها
1-tonometer وهو جهاز فحص ضغط العين.
2-autoref-keratometer/tonometer وهو جهاز متعدد المهام ومختص بفحص عدسه العين وضغطها.
3-fundus camera وهو جهاز تصوير لشبكيه العين.
4-ويمكن استخدام الليزر بالنسبه للاطباء مثل yag laser وكذلك green yag laser
مع قبول احترامي وشكري لكافه الزملاء


----------



## اشرف رهام (24 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## المهندس عمووور (26 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزينا ويجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## أشرف كنعان الجمل (2 مارس 2008)

موضووووووع رائع ومتميز


----------



## Mansourxa (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نسيم الخلد (16 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم ولكن ارى ان هناك بعض الاجهزه غير موجود مثل :
1- Auto refractometer keratometer
2- Phoroptor
وهناك أجهزةأخرى كثيرة تستخدم فى فحص الحجره الخلفيه للعين وايضا هناك ما يستخدم فى قياس وفحص القرنيه
Funds Camera (فحص الغرفة الخلفية للعين)
Pachymeter & ultrasonic) (لفحص القرنيه وقياس سمكها)
OCT for corneal Topography
Field Analyzer


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (3 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*



على مصطفى جابر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم ولكن ارى ان هناك بعض الاجهزه غير موجود مثل :
> 1- Auto refractometer keratometer
> ...


 

:78:

أخى العزيز يوجد جهاز
Auto refractometer keratometer
وهو من إنتاج شركة نيدك
NIDEK ARK 510 & 530

أبـــــــــ أنس ـــــــــــــــــــو


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (3 مايو 2008)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أخوانى وأخواتى الأعزاء 

إن هذا المجال شيق جدا ومنتشر بكثرة فى بلادنا ونحن لا ندرك ذلك 
ولهذا أود أصحاب الخبرات المشاركة لتزويدنا بالمعلومات الكافية عن صيانة هذه الأجهزة

وجزاكم الله خيرا

أبــــــــــ أنس ـــــــــــــــــــــو


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2008)

مشكورين على الجهود وانشالله المزيد


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

مجهود خرافي


----------



## perin (20 مارس 2009)

احتاج لمعلومات عن جهاز ال autorefractometer فأرجو المساعدة
و شكراً


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (21 مارس 2009)

*توضيح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى العزيز ما نوع المعلومات التى تريدها أرجو التوضيح حتى يتسنى لأحد من المشاركين الرد 
أبــــــــــ أنس ـــــــــــــــــو



perin قال:


> احتاج لمعلومات عن جهاز ال autorefractometer فأرجو المساعدة
> و شكراً


----------



## perin (21 مارس 2009)

احتاج لمعلومات عن الفرق بين جهاز قياس قوة عدسة الزرع وجهاز قياس قوة عدسة العين 
و ملفات مرفقة عن هذين الجهازين بشكل يوضح مخططاتها الصندوقية وداراتهما الداخلية


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخى إليك بعض المعلومات عن جهاز AutoRefractometer ومبدأعمل الجهاز

أرجو أن أكون قد أضفت

أبــــــــــــــ أنس ـــــــــــــــــــــو


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (22 مارس 2009)

*اريد معرفة كيفيةمعايرةauto refractor*

اخواني المهندسين 
منفضلكمالتكرمبتزويدي بمعلومات عن كيفية معايرة جهاز autorefractormeterمن شركة nedikالموديل echoscan us-3300
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى العزيز انت تريد انت تعرف كيفية معايرة جهاز الAutorefractomter وهو جهاز قياس شدة الأبصار بالكمبيوتر 
أم تريد أن تعرف كيفية معايرة جهاز Echoscan هو جهاز أشعة موجات فوق صوتيه للعين 

لأنك ذكرت الأثنين 
عموما بالنسبة للجهاز الأول وفهو يتم معايرته عن طريق عين صناعية معلوم قرأتها من قبل الشركة الوكيلة
وبالنسبة للجهاز الأخر أيضا بنفس الطريقة ولكن مع إختلاف نوع العيين الصناعية الخاصة به 
أرجو أن أكون قد أضفت 

أبــــــــــــ أنس ــــــــــــــو 



صلاح الدعيدع قال:


> اخواني المهندسين
> منفضلكمالتكرمبتزويدي بمعلومات عن كيفية معايرة جهاز autorefractormeterمن شركة nedikالموديل echoscan us-3300
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## blackhorse (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله لكم وفيكم جميعا اخوانى ونرجو ان يستمر العطاء من اصحاب الخبرة فى هذا المجال لقلة مصادر الخبرة فيه وكذلك تزويدنا بأشهر اعطال الاجهزة إن امكن والله ولى التوفيق
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

